# Peat Moss



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

Has anyone tried spreading peat moss with a Scott's fertilizer spreader?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes. It did not go well. It doesn't get enough out to make it worth your time.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I suspected that might be the case, but I'm always looking to work smart rather than hard. Thanks for saving me some frustration.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What if you had a sacrificial spreader (cheapie bought used) and opened it up?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Only ways that I've seen/read that can spread peat moss aside from the old fashion way, would be with an eco lawn compost spreader or a peat moss/compost roller spreader


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

I came across this article: https://www.google.com/amp/s/10bestranked.com/peat-moss-spreaders/amp/

I suspected it was wrong and couldn't find anything to back it up. I don't have a "sacrificial spreader" to experiment with, so it looks like I'll be using the old fashioned method.


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

I bought a compost spreader a few years ago. The latches are always problematic on these things. I have to use a zip tie to make sure it doesn't come open in the middle of the lawn, but other than that, it works very well.n Way better than laying it out by hand.

It does use up a lot of peat moss and it takes a few turns to get the hand of using it and getting an even spread. My notes from the last reno I did, notes I used about 5.5 cf of peat moss per 1,000sf with it, I think it might be a little more though. I also remember that a medium or maybe large bag of peat moss cut in half is the perfect amount to load the spreader in one shot. Unfortunately the XL 5.5cf is the best price I have been able to get it.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just a thought... What if you took a 5 gallon bucket and drilled 3/8" to 1/2" holes on the bottom, placed it on a tray or wood and filled it up and walked in yard and shook the bucket? would that work?


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

@Matthew_73 that seems like a good suggestion.

I went ahead and purchased a compost spreader

```
Landzie Compost & Peat Moss Spreader https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZQSV81S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_yR0hFbR7Y04RT
```
It is a complete game changer. Worth the money if your are going to spread a lot of compost or peat.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Ill give ya a hundred... You get me 2 cases of Yuengling and Ill meet ya to pick it up... lol


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

Haha. Good luck finding one for $100. It can be done, but you will have to pay attention.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I have been trying to locate a topdresser for rent in my area for this purpose.

What I have done in the past is to use a cheap laundry basket. Fill it with peat moss and then shake it and the peat moss comes out the holes. Not the most even coverage, but faster and easier on my back than my available alternatives.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

SwardEnthusiast said:


> Haha. Good luck finding one for $100. It can be done, but you will have to pay attention.


that was just to borrow... lol


----------



## Johnnyv12 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've heard a lot of good things about the landzie peat moss spreader. I bought one a few months ago tonuse for topdressing when I overseed in the fall.

Anyone have one, interested on feedback. @ryanknorr did a review on his youtube channel and seemed like it was working well.

It is $250 so not cheap but hoping its worth it.

https://www.landzie.com/product_details.php?product=31


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

That is the one I purchased. I got it on Amazon for $150 with a $50 coupon and a great starting price. It works amazingly well.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Would this work with top soil? I have lots of top soil to spread


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

It depends on how fine the soil is. It works really well for peat whereas sand would just poor through instantly.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yea. I would buy one if it did. But I think it would sit.


----------

